# 2012 TARGETS for ASA



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

2012 McKenzie Targets – We are adding two new targets for 2012 – the Ibex and the Chamois. To order your new McKenzie targets, or inquire about buying ranges after an ASA Pro/Am, contact Peggy Luck in McKenzie customer service at 1-800-708-0673 ext. 12. 

These 15 targets will be on all ranges in 2012:
Grazing Deer 
Large Alert Deer 
Med. Black Bear 
Pronghorn Antelope 
Mule Deer 
Russian Boar 
HD 10 Med. Deer 
Bedded Buck 
HD 30 Large Deer 
Wolf 
Med. Brown Bear 
Warthog 
Impala 
Hyena 
Corsican Sheep

These 5 will be in FL, TX, KY & AL: 
Wild Boar 
Javelina 
Ibex – NEW for 2012
Leopard 
Fallow Deer

These 5 will be in LA, GA & IL:
Blesbock 
Standing Bear
Mountain Lion
Chamois – NEW for 2012
Coyote


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

anyone got a pic of the IBEX target?


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Ibizea.jpg

I thought they were talking about the Blesbok. 

I sure hope so, because I already have the Chamois and Blesbok.


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

I was looking for a picture of the target, it's not on McKenzie's web site yet.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Don't look for one yet either.....All we got to see was just a prototype. It was talked abotu it wont even been released till the ASA Pro/Am in Gainesville.....The actual photo of one is spot on as to what it will look like. It wll be about as tall as the corsican ram.


----------



## J-Dubyah (Mar 6, 2010)

How beneficial is it to own the targets being used for the pro-am's? I have been thinking about buying a half range just for familiarity...thoughts?


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

If you have the money to buy them, absolutely. Getting familiar with them, especially on unknown classes, is a huge benefit.

I managed to find 11 used targets for sale here on AT from an individual.....REALLY helped.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

What will be interesting is that is sounds like no one will see the Ibex before competition. lain:


----------



## RColeman (Mar 23, 2009)

Realize I am asking this being a non 3D/ASA shooter (just getting back into it) but why do some states have targets that other dont and vice versa? Why not just have the same targets and keep it simple? Again, just curious!


----------



## 12sonly (Jan 6, 2007)

talked to mckenzie today ranges are 3500 and add 750 if you want new cores


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

12sonly said:


> talked to mckenzie today ranges are 3500 and add 750 if you want new cores


So they went up from last year?


----------



## Foam Gnome (Sep 22, 2011)

Why does the ASA stick the SE with the leopard and gives the Yankees a break?


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Foam Gnome said:


> Why does the ASA stick the SE with the leopard and gives the Yankees a break?


What ya talking about? The leopard gives you a clover to shoot at. It's marked.


----------

